# No air filter locations on entire hvac system?



## TheNewGuy (10 d ago)

Hi, we purchased a home about 2 years ago which had a new packaged hvac unit installed right before we purchased it.

looking around there isn’t a single filter anywhere. It has floor pan joist air returns in the floor without any filters or spots for filters.

the package unit has two large ( maybe 16”-24”) return/supply ducts running from
The unit under the house, no filter at the unit ( or a spot for one) or under the house. I looked up the manual of the HVAC unit to verify it didn’t have a filter, or some additional accessories for a filter- nothing in the manual or the installation manual about this. 

Unable to find any filter, I wanted to remove the cover of the unit and check the coil condition, which was covered with dust and debris to the point of almost clogged entirely within a month of moving in. 

I cleaned the unit/coils entirely and made a makeshift temporary filter box outside from the return duct as it connected to the unit. The best I could fit was a 16”x16”x1” filter in there so I went with that until a proper solution can be had.

I am not finding any information on this at all, I read that there should be filters in the returns inside or built into the packaged unit. It has neither without a spot for this anywhere. It would be much more efficient to install the filter outside at the return connection, but is this right, for it to be outside? 

Is there something that can be installed between the return duct and the package unit for the filter? Is it “normal” for the air filter to be outside inside the metal box protecting the ductwork or what should be done about this?


----------



## TheNewGuy (10 d ago)

I plan on installing a filter box between the return air duct and the package unit then replacing the metal enclosure protecting the duct so it keeps water AWAY from my house/foundation. Following up with a static pressure reading to see where things are. I have read a 0.82 is typical, however I will follow the units manual in that aspect. 

Whoever did this install should be slapped silly for their negligence.


----------

